# S.S.PROSPECTOR 1956 to 1960



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello again - am now after info on S.S.PROSPECTOR around 1956 to 1960 - details of who and where built - stats - name changes etc etc - thanks


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

There are several vessels with that name from same era but I think this is the one your looking for

Built 1944 Lithgows, Port Glasgow, 6165 tons, Owners Charente Steam Ship Company Ltd, Liverpool. Changed name in 1961 to Ekton and broken up in Yokosuka, Japan on 25.03.62


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a photo of this PROSPECTOR (of the Harrison Line):
http://tinyurl.com/yts47y

regards,
Martin


----------



## Gerry Whitehead (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi L.Jay K This was my first ship joined her 05.12.1960 in West India Docks Capt Eric Whitehouse. voyage to the West Indies.First port Antigua anchored on Christmas Day & on Boxing Day commenced discharging into lighters.then onto St Kitts.Montserrat. Dominica.St.Lucia.St.Vincent ending up in Grenada.Over to Trinidad and back to London West India Docks & signed off early Feb.1961.I think that this was her last voyage for Harrisons & as Gydina rightly says she changed her to Ekton was was broken up the following year.I had some data on the ship which I will dig out and forward to you via sn
Gerry Whitehead


----------



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks to all you great folk for the info - now have what I need - so again many thanks - and thanks for the great site A+++++


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Further to thread #2 ,3 cylinder steam engine 27", 43",77" with a throw of 54". 2 double ended boilers @ 210psi. Engine built by D Rowan& Co; Ltd Glasgow.
Code flags GJMS. ESD. 2 Decks. Cruiser stern. Registered Liverpool. British flag.


----------



## Roland Fox (Apr 23, 2008)

The Prospector was the finest ship I ever sailed on, she was always a happy ship, good in a sea and her engines were reliable, altho we did have some hairy moments, like expanding tubes with 50lbs of steam still on in the middle of the Atlantic. I was third engineer when she was commissioned by the war office and converted into a troop carrier during the Suez Crisis.
LJayK, I joined her on the 12th of November 1955 at Poplar, West India Dock as fourth Engineer, Captain EV Dunn in command, and sailed on her till 24th January 1957.


----------

